# a dolphin asks for help



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

scroll down to vid


http://m.baba-mail.com/View.aspx?emailid=4120&source=mobile_share


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome to see,we all know how smart they really are,thanks.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool. They have us figured out. Thanks for sharing that. :thumbsup:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a awesome video. It amazes me how smart that are.


----------

